# Weird vision?



## Piccolo404 (May 11, 2016)

When I first got depersonalized. The first thing I noticed was not the thoughts but how my vision changed. I could still see very well but, something was a bit different. It is quite indescribable actually. Best way I can say it is that its somewhat blurry. I had this vision when I smoked weed but it went away. That was until my 3rd time smoking then the vision did not leave. I have gotten my eyes checked and everything. I started seeing this way after I smoked weed. First I noticed my changed vision and then the thoughts started coming in and the feeling of being unreal came second. Does anyone else have the weird vision symptoms?


----------



## Anna Carly (May 18, 2016)

I've got every visual symptom you could imagine it's hard to see and walk without feeling like I'm on drugs!


----------



## Mr confused (Apr 8, 2016)

let me guess it's that u can't see what in front of you like u r spaced out all the time am i right!


----------



## dolphin (Jun 3, 2016)

Ya I feel like there is a slight fog over everything. It seems like things are blurry, but I've gotten my eyes checked and there is nothing wrong. I have floaters too and weird light spots.


----------



## gb_portlandia (Jun 8, 2016)

It's very hard to describe. Normal vision is in stereo. You have two eyes, each seeing things from a slightly different angle providing the perception of depth. I think of my vision (when affected by DP/DR) as lacking a fourth dimension. As if there is a third eye which I should have but that is covered.

It's one of the symptoms which, in concert with everything else, makes up the heart of the disorder. You feel like you can't see, but you can, perfectly well.


----------

